# Traeger 075 Grill Thermal Survey



## the pup (Dec 14, 2009)

I got bored while BBQ'n some chuckies...so here's a "thermal survey" of my Traeger 075 grill (a surprise gift from my wife...especially so when considering that I have an FEC100):

Temp probes (I bought 30-each for $20 and found 12 that were within <2% tollerance):

Note: T-6 is in in the middle, over the burner box.



On average, the rank order from the coldest-to-the-hotest grill spots:



Thermal survey at variying temperatures:



The raw data graph:



...and the dome temp graph:



Conclusion, the grill is hotter toward the rear and more so to the rear right.

...I know, where's the qview?


----------



## carpetride (Dec 14, 2009)

You clearly have too much time on your hands!  LOL

Thanks for sharing.  Left back is always hottest on mine due to the ramp and door.


----------



## the pup (Dec 14, 2009)

Retired...and getting hungry!


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing you data on your pellet pooper.  I have suspected that was the hottest place on mine too but never tested it.  I don't understand really why that spot is hottest though.  (close to the exhaust and farthest from the door?)


----------



## the pup (Dec 14, 2009)

...in the end, I do not think that the cheap meat really cares too much about inconsequential thermal variances:


----------



## ciolli (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome test! You confirmed what I have been suspecting with my Traeger for quite awhile. The back right seems to be the hottest as well. I thought it was because my heat deflector that sets right above the fire pot is a little warped and sort of deflects the heat that way ever so slightly, but it sounds like its the same way with all of them. Thanks for posting your results!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice job. Ya gotta admit, those Traegers put out some fine food...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man those chuckies look great too. You are starting to get time on your hands for sure. Now I don't know what to think about that thermo meter farm you have going on there but the chucks look yummo.


----------



## the pup (Dec 14, 2009)

...at $0.70 each, the thermometer cost was minimal to empirically observe what I already knew.


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have a Traeger, so is that a drip pan or a baffle?  If it's a baffle could you slot it to allow more even heat distribution?  Just curious.

Charlie


----------



## the pup (Dec 28, 2009)

It is a drip pan.

In the end, I do not think anything has to be done (it makes good BBQ).


----------

